
There Is a Time Like the Present - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/54/the-unspoken/actually-there-is-a-time-like-the-present
======
C_J_H
It seems logical that if space is not continuous [1] and relativity works
roughly as we think it does, time couldn't be continuous either. If that's the
case the shortest unit of time would intuitively be the planck length divided
by C.

It would be interesting if the 'wavelength' of time gave rise to higher-order
harmonics that we could actually observe.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planck_length](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planck_length)

~~~
gizmo686
Do we have solid evidence (theoretical or otherwise) that space is not
continuous.

My understanding is that the only fully accepted implication of the plank
length is that it is the smallest _measurable_ unit of length. Attempts to
probe smaller regions result in black holes (do to the increasing energy
necessary to probe small units of length; and the fact that energy is mass,
and therefore exerts gravity).

~~~
T-A
Correct. And to date, all data remains consistent with space being continuous.
This was big a couple of years ago:

[https://phys.org/news/2015-03-einstein-scientists-
spacetime-...](https://phys.org/news/2015-03-einstein-scientists-spacetime-
foam.html)

(the news piece focuses on foam, but the constraint applies generally to any
kind of discrete structure where derivatives get replaced by stencils).

